# SS Chain Masterlink



## EasyPeez (16 Nov 2017)

Hi,

I'm new to riding SS. I gave my chain (which is a lot chunkier and more gold coloured than I'm used to!) a clean last night and realised that the quicklink/masterlink is different to the ones on my derailleur bikes. I had a go but couldn't work out how to split it by hand. It looks like the masterlink would be re-usable? But also that it might need needle-nosed pliers to get it off?

I have a pair of these, but wasn't sure if it was a good idea to try to use it with this kind of masterlink -

*http://tinyurl.com/y9k33hpq*

So, what is the best way to get split and reconnect the chain with the masterlink, and what do people carry with them on rides, if anything, as a precaution against a broken chain?

Cheers.


----------



## Sharky (16 Nov 2017)

Any pair of pliers should be ok, however for a 1/8th chain or a 3/32nd chain, I wouldn't bother with a quick link, but just use the chain splitter tool.

Don't forget that those U clips are directional, with the closed end on the leading side.


----------



## mjr (16 Nov 2017)

Push the open right end of that pictured leftwards with the blade of a flat screwdriver. Once it's slid over the pins, lift it off from the left. Then pull the front plate off. Then push the rear plate with pins attached off to split the chain.

I just carry another split link with me and make sure I've at least a quarter inch of dropout available in front of the wheel, in case an inner plate fails.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2017)

Oooh, not seen a 'split link' for yonks


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Oooh, not seen a 'split link' for yonks



Nor me, on the fixed I just use a chain tool.


----------



## EasyPeez (16 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Push the open right end of that pictured leftwards with the blade of a flat screwdriver.


Thanks for that. There is a flathead screwdriver on my multitool, albeit it not a very useful one, so I'll see if I can manage it with that, save taking anything extra out on rides. Cheers.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> Thanks for that. There is a flathead screwdriver on my multitool, albeit it not a very useful one, so I'll see if I can manage it with that, save taking anything extra out on rides. Cheers.


You may need 'fielders' though as sometimes they 'ping' , 2 slips and a gulley should suffice though.


----------



## EasyPeez (16 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You may need 'fielders' though as sometimes they 'ping' , 2 slips and a gulley should suffice though.


I suspect I shall end up performing more like a silly point, at least on the first couple of attempts.


----------



## mjr (16 Nov 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> Thanks for that. There is a flathead screwdriver on my multitool, albeit it not a very useful one, so I'll see if I can manage it with that, save taking anything extra out on rides. Cheers.


Some multi tool ones are intended for adjusting tiny limit screws and may be too small, but it might work. I usually find the oil deters it from pinging off. I think it makes life easier if you can split the chain readily when needed.


----------



## EasyPeez (17 Nov 2017)

Re: the chain btw - It looks quite different from the 10 speed chains I'm used to. I think it's a KMC 810 BMX chain. It is chunkier with different shaped plates for any practical reason? Or just cos BMX riders are


----------



## mjr (17 Nov 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> It is chunkier with different shaped plates for any practical reason?


It might just be to make it less likely to cut flesh, clothes or whatever if the moving chain rubs along them, which might be more likely doing BMX stunts BICBW.

Are those allen-head bolts for mounting a chainguard? It doesn't seem an obvious place for a bottle or pump.


----------



## EasyPeez (17 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Are those allen-head bolts for mounting a chainguard? It doesn't seem an obvious place for a bottle or pump.


Ha ha...funny you should ask...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-are-all-these-eyelets-for.226785/#post-5045148


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Nov 2017)

I didn't think they still made those horrible bastard guaranteed to take a chunk out of at least one finger links from hell anymore.

Don't bother trying to find it after it pings across the floor (Via your eye), either fit a modern one or join with a chain tool.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I didn't think they still made those horrible bastard guaranteed to take a chunk out of at least one finger links from hell anymore.
> 
> Don't bother trying to find it after it pings across the floor (Via your eye), either fit a modern one or join with a chain tool.


The voice of experience there.


----------



## mjr (18 Nov 2017)

What do you mean by a modern one? KMC now offer a two piece bend to fit/remove one, but that seems as likely to injure you, plus sometimes fails during removal. Just use a screwdriver on a classic link and keep your fingers well clear IMO.


----------



## EasyPeez (20 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> either fit a modern one



Do you mean like one of these?

*http://tinyurl.com/y84omppr*

That's what my derailleur bikes have on, and therefore what I'm familiar with fitting and removing, but as far as I can see they all stipulate either 9 or 10 speed - presumably to match the thickness of the chain they're being fitted to. 

So I assumed that they wouldn't be compatible with a single speed chain?



mjr said:


> a classic link


Is that what you'd call what mine currently has on?


----------



## mjr (20 Nov 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> Is that what you'd call what mine currently has on?


Yes. Classic or three-part. I'm not sure what else to call it. Back plate with two pins on, front plate with two holes, and a retaining C clip. £1.95 at http://www.starcyclespares.co.uk/traditional-chain-joining-split-link-for-3-speed-cycle-4156-p.asp

Recently I've encountered these that save a whole 16p to buy and waste scads of time joining/splitting chains, but of course 16p cheaper means that manufacturers will probably adopt them completely  because it ain't their time being wasted: http://www.starcyclespares.co.uk/kmc-z-joining-chain-split-link-bmx-single-or-3-spd-bike-4166-p.asp


----------



## EasyPeez (20 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Yes. Classic or three-part. I'm not sure what else to call it. Back plate with two pins on, front plate with two holes, and a retaining C clip. £1.95 at http://www.starcyclespares.co.uk/traditional-chain-joining-split-link-for-3-speed-cycle-4156-p.asp
> 
> Recently I've encountered these that save a whole 16p to buy and waste scads of time joining/splitting chains, but of course 16p cheaper means that manufacturers will probably adopt them completely  because it ain't their time being wasted: http://www.starcyclespares.co.uk/kmc-z-joining-chain-split-link-bmx-single-or-3-spd-bike-4166-p.asp



I'm running a 3/32" chain so looks like I'll be sticking with the classic quick link. Seems straightforward enough anyway. Thanks for the link to the spares.


----------



## EasyPeez (4 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> Yes. Classic or three-part. I'm not sure what else to call it. Back plate with two pins on, front plate with two holes, and a retaining C clip. £1.95 at http://www.starcyclespares.co.uk/traditional-chain-joining-split-link-for-3-speed-cycle-4156-p.asp
> 
> Recently I've encountered these that save a whole 16p to buy and waste scads of time joining/splitting chains, but of course 16p cheaper means that manufacturers will probably adopt them completely  because it ain't their time being wasted: http://www.starcyclespares.co.uk/kmc-z-joining-chain-split-link-bmx-single-or-3-spd-bike-4166-p.asp



Having looked into buying a couple of spare master links I'm not sure you can even still get the 'classic' kind for a 3/32 chain. Which is odd as mine has one fitted. So either they've become extinct or I am being dim.

I can only find the snap-lock type ones that you mention as being inferior - 

http://www.kmcchain.eu/connector-touring_city


----------



## mjr (4 Jan 2018)

If you're running 3/32", reusable missing link style is fine but fiddlier to unhook (as you can't find slack by pulling against the derailleur). It's the snap-on type which suck.


----------



## EasyPeez (5 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> If you're running 3/32", reusable missing link style is fine but fiddlier to unhook (as you can't find slack by pulling against the derailleur). It's the snap-on type which suck.



I'm not entirely sure tbh. I bought the bike second hand and was told it had only done a few hundred miles, so I presume it's on its original chain. Spec list says 
'Chain K810 3/32in' and it definitely looks like this one, all gold and BMX-y:

*https://tinyurl.com/y92hohbn*

but the chain has stamped on it KMC K-2C. It's currently got a master link on it like the pic in the OP, so I presume I can get spares the same as that. But I can't find 3/32 versions on the KMC site or anywhere else...so now questioning whether my chain actually is 3/32 or not?!


----------



## mjr (5 Jan 2018)

Whip your ruler out, bor'! 

You'll have to look up which bit to measure because I can't remember.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jan 2018)

The one in the pic - that's the same chain I have - it is indeed 3/32

I cannot seem to get an answer out of anyone (Note that Taffy Osprey in the Q&A is me ) regarding the size quick link I need


----------



## EasyPeez (5 Jan 2018)

Threevok said:


> The one in the pic - that's the same chain I have - it is indeed 3/32
> 
> I cannot seem to get an answer out of anyone (Note that Taffy Osprey in the Q&A is me ) regarding the size quick link I need



Haha...ah well, at least I feel a bit less stupid now, if nothing else! I'll try a message to KMC and let you know if I get any joy.


----------



## EasyPeez (27 Mar 2018)

Update:
KMC now do these masterlinks, like the 10 speed type I'm used to, for single speed chains - 
http://www.kmcchain.eu/connector-KMC_MissingLink_X1_Silver_non–reusable-bmx_track_fixie-fixie-narrow

So they should be compatible with any of the 3/32 chains in the X1 series, right?
http://www.kmcchain.eu/chain-e_bike-singlespeed-narrow


----------

